# Prince Edward Island -PNP



## A.Alina1234 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi!

A warm greetings to one of the largest community of Expatriates on internet!!!!


I am planning to apply for Prince Edward Island -PNP , the submission process is relatively simple, consisting of a one page form that asks for a few personal details followed by an open field asking .....

"Why would you like to immigrate to Prince Edward Island?"

I really appreciate if anyone can give their feedback on the above question

Thanks
Alina


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Not having an answer to the question suggests that you’re using PEI PNP as a means to get into Canada and probably have no intention of living there for any sizeable length of time. Why not be honest and tell them that in your answer.


----------



## A.Alina1234 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi

I have firm plans to settle down in PEI and jotted down the reasons as well.
However, I was just looking for few inputs from the expert community.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A.Alina1234 said:


> Hi!
> 
> A warm greetings to one of the largest community of Expatriates on internet!!!!
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be able to answer that yourself?


----------

